# Angelplätze DK/KOLDING FJORD



## vaddy (4. März 2004)

Kolding Fjord


Der Kolding Fjord ist einer der größten Fjorde in Südjütland. Er ist recht schmal ist und durch die Kolding A und den nahen Lille Baelt findet man an den meisten Stellen, vor allem den Landzungen, ausgezeichnete Strömungsverhältnisse. Die Kolding A hat einen hervorragenden Ruf als Meerforellenfluß. Jedes Jahr werden hier kapitale Fische gelandet, so dass man im Fjord und dem angrenzenden Baelt durchaus mit starken Fischen rechnen kann.

Rebaek

Rebaek liegt an der Südseite des Kolding Fjordes  ca. 2 Km westlich von Kolding. Einfach der Strasse Richtung Sonderborg folgen. Ist ausgeschildert! Wenn man die Hauptstrasse durchfährt kommt man zu einem Parkplatz. Von hieraus den Trampelpfad hinunter zum Wasser. Achtung!!! Nicht am Parkplatz und Richtung Kolding Fischen! Bacheinläufe!
Wenn man den Trampelpfad abgeht kommt ca. nach 200 m ein Schild (ab hier ist Angeln erlaubt).
Rebaek bietet eine 2 Km lange Strecke guter Fischerei Richtung Osten. Tiefes Wasser (tiefes als 2,5 Meter) findet man hier allerdings nicht in Wurfweite. Das Wasser ist seicht. Es herrscht aber eine gute Strömung durch die Kolding A, die nur 1,5 Km entfernt mündet. Gute Fischerei bei starkem Südwind (selten) und bei mäßigen Winden aus West, Ost, und Nord. Das ist auch der Grund, warum die Fischerei im zeitigen Frühjahr und ab Herbst bis in den Winter ganz gut ist. Wo das Schild steht (500 Meter steht drauf) findet sich schräg links in ca. 20 Meter Wurfweite ein See Grasfeld. Die beste Ecke ist aber einige Meter Richtung Lille Baelt. Da wo die dicken Steine im knietiefen Wasser liegen. Da gab es die meisten Bisse.
Auch die kleine Bucht nach ca. 600 m ist gut. Man kann weit hinauswaten. Hier sind viele Muschelbänke.


Loger Odde 

Loger Odde ist eine kleine Landzunge an der engsten Stelle des Kolding Fjordes ein paar Kilometer östlich von Rebaek. An der einzigen Kreuzung in Agtrup Richtung Fjord abbiegen und einfach dem „geteertem“ Strassenverlauf folgen. Man kommt automatisch an einen kleinen Parkplatz. Von hier aus kann man die kleine Landzunge schon sehen. Nur noch ein kleiner Fußmarsch. Die Stelle bietet allerdings keine Gelegenheit um mit mehr als 2 Anglern effektiv zu Fischen.
Am besten ein wenig hinauswaten und Richtung Kraftwerk (das in Skaerbaek) werfen. Man erreicht dadurch die alte Fahrrinne. Da steht immer Fisch.



Agtrup Vig / Skarre Odde

Skarre Odde
Kolding Fjord von der Steilküste bei Agtrup Vig mit Blick auf Logerodde

Die lange Bucht von Agtrup Vig bis zur Landzunge Skarre Odde wo der Strommast steht (gegenüber des Kraftwerks) ist meine Lieblingsstelle am Fjord. Klasse Fischerei die ganze Strecke entlang. Agtrup Vig ist ausgeschildert, wenn man aus Agtrup Richtung Sonder Stenderup fährt. Man kann auch über Lover Odde zur Landzunge gelangen. Ist aber ein langer Fußmarsch von über 1 Km Länge.
Die beste Strecke ist von Agtrup Vig einige hundert Meter Richtung Landzunge entfernt. Sie ist aber leicht zu finden. Ihr müsst einfach nur nach dem Zaun suchen, der ca. 20 Meter in den Fjord hineinragt. Ab hier ist es „heiß“! Man muss zwar weit laufen, aber es lohnt sich. Hinter dem Zaun macht die Steilküste eine Mulde, die sich ins Wasser fortsetzt. Hier steht bestimmt Fisch. Einige Meter weiter sind 2 kleine Landzungen. Sie ragen nur einige Meter ins Wasser, man erreicht aber schon den breiten Seegrasgürtel in ca. 40 Meter Entfernung. Die Landspitze am Strommast bietet auch eine Fischerei der Spitzenklasse. Immer gute Strömung bei verhältnismäßig flachem Wasser und vielen Muschelbänken. Vor allem für Fliegenfischer eine super Stelle.
Leopardengrund findet man die gesamte Strecke entlang.


Lover Odde

Die östlichste Landspitze an der Mündung des Fjordes bietet ebenfalls gute Chancen für Meerforellen. Von der Landspitze aus die Mündung fächerförmig absuchen.
Diese Stelle wird immer als „heiß“ angepriesen, ist aber meiner Meinung nach nur Durchschnitt. Habe dort schon oft gefischt, aber noch keinen durchschlagenden Erfolg gehabt.
Ich finde Ultima Ratio im Fjord.


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/KOLDING FJORD*

Vaddy,warum les ich das erst jetzt?
Ist doch unser Revier


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/KOLDING FJORD*

geeeeeeenau Jörg - ausdrucken und mit nach DK nehmen.


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/KOLDING FJORD*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> geeeeeeenau Jörg - ausdrucken und mit nach DK nehmen.


Zwei Doofe ein Gedanke 
Hab mal eben nach Rebeak gegoogelt und was finde ich?
Den Bericht von Vaddy :q
Naja als V. den schrieb war ich noch garnicht im Board :m
Das gilt für mich als ENTSCHULDIGUNG


----------

